# Aumentar el V de 5v (4.6v en realidad) del paralelo



## jose godoy (Abr 10, 2008)

hola, primero soy un usuario totalmente nulo, igual pase electronica, un ramo de mi carrera, pero como dicen por ai ramo(asignatura-curso) pasado(aprobado) ramo olvidado.

Espero por favor que me ayuden, yo pienso que no debiera ser algo demasiado complicado pero por mas que busco y busco en internet no encuentro/entiendo lo que necesito.

Mi duda es la siguiente:
hice un programa(la programacion es lo que hago  , pero no la electronica  , eso estudie)
que lo que hace es enviar por puerto paralelo una señal que  abre o cierra un circuito, cosa que hago con un rele(jaja, que a proposito ayer supe que existia,...como dije bien nulo en esto soy) bueno el problema es que del puerto paralelo salen 5v(segun lei por ahi solo 4.6 o 4.8 en realidad) y fui y me compre un rele(relay) de 5v, pero para mi sorpresa eso no fue suficiente, cuando envio la señal desde mi programa al puerto paralelo y de ai hasta el rele este no se cierra, luego probamos(yo y unos amigos) con el cable del telefono, que envia mas voltaje(o conduce mas voltaje,o lleva mas voltaje, bueno uds me entienden) y ai si cerro.
Bueno entonces necesitamos aumentar nuestro voltaje de 5v a 9 por lo menos creo yo.
Bueno ahora biene la pregunta,disculpen si hago algunos atentados contra la electronica, pero es solo por ignorancia(bueno, para eso estoy aca o no?).
desde el pin 2 hasta el pin 9, del puerto de datos del paralelo puedo envia 5v, hay alguna manera de unir cables por ai hacer un circuito y hacer que dos de esos pines se junteny envien una señal mas grande algo asi como 5v(del pin 2) + 5v(del pin3) = 6v o 7v o 8v?¿?¿
se puede hacer un circuito asi, uniendo cables?

¿por que el rele no funciona, si supuestamente de 5v, y del paralelo envio 5v?
¿es por eso que lei, que en relidad solo salen 4.6v?
¿hay reles mas pequeños de 4v o 3v?
¿puedo juntar cables o pines del paralelo para de alguna manera sacar mas voltaje, sin necesidad de un circuito con transformadores o bobinas?
¿si no se puede asi, como debiera hacer un circuito para que me entraran 5v y me salieran 6v o 7v o 8v o 9v?
Por favor algo que yo pudiese hacer, ¿osea es tan facil como poner un cable que lleva 5v un componete x que me aumenta esos 5 volt a Xvolt es asi de facil o no?
POR FAVOR, AYUDENME


----------



## JV (Abr 10, 2008)

Tu problema es de corriente, no de tension. El puerto paralelo entrega muy poco corriente, la cual no alcanza para activar el rele, es mas, puedes quemar el puerto paralelo.


En el foro esta lleno de información sobre el puerto paralelo y como usarlo. Usa el buscador.


Saludos..


----------



## pepechip (Abr 10, 2008)

hola
el rele deveras de conectarlo mediante un transistor.
Le puedes poner cualquier transistor generico NPN.
Tienes que poner un diodo en paralelo con el rele.
La resistencia que une la base con masa te la puedes ahorrar si quieres.
Donde pone V+ deves de aplicar 5V permanentes, bien desde el ordenador o bien con una fuente independiente. Te he dicho 5 v porque  tu rele es de 5v, si pusieras un rele de 12 deveras meterle 12.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 10, 2008)

quiza redundando en lo que ya dijeron los compañeros:



> ¿por que el rele no funciona, si supuestamente de 5v, y del paralelo envio 5v?


como ya dijeron, el puerto tiene poca capacidad de corriente y podrías dañarlo con esa conexion



> ¿es por eso que lei, que en relidad solo salen 4.6v?


por lo arriba mencionado



> ¿hay reles mas pequeños de 4v o 3v?


los de menor voltaje que he visto usan 3V, lo mejor seria que consultaras con tu proveedor mas cercano



> ¿puedo juntar cables o pines del paralelo para de alguna manera sacar mas voltaje, sin necesidad de un circuito con transformadores o bobinas?


no es recomendable, tu circuito sería mas complejo y quiza de cualquier manera no alcance a dar la corriente



> ¿si no se puede asi, como debiera hacer un circuito para que me entraran 5v y me salieran 6v o 7v o 8v o 9v?


usa el posteado por el compañero pepechip


----------



## jose godoy (Abr 14, 2008)

gracias PV, mabauti y pepechip.
Me ahorre una resistencia.
Y estoy funcionando con un cargador de celular que me arroja 5[v] a 0.9[amp].
El circuito me funciona perfecto. 
Una pregunta tu me dices que si quiero poner una fuente que me da 12v le ponga un rele de 12 y si quiero ponerle una que me de 5v le ponga un rele de 5v, ahora, y las resistencias quedan igual?
el hecho cambiar de 12 a 5 o de 5 a 12 no requiere un cambio tambien de resistencias?
igual me funciona perfecto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Abr 14, 2008)

Supuestamente para 5v la resistencia de polarizacion deve de ser menor, pero el  diseño del circuito tiene un margen de tolerancia, por lo cual es posible que funcione.

Para calcular la resistencia de polarizacion de base hay que tener en cuenta la corriente de colector, la tension que hay en la resistencia de base, y la beta del transistor


----------

